# The Bell Tree Fair 2014 is now open!



## Justin (Nov 29, 2014)

We're still working out some of the kinks and a few threads are still yet to go up, but The Bell Tree Fair 2014 is now (mostly) open for your enjoyment! Join us in the new category of Fair Boards found below the Town Hall on the index, and head over to the *Welcome to The Bell Tree Fair thread *to learn about what the Fair entails! Finally head over to the *Prize Booth* to find what lovely goodies you can earn by participating in the Fair. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 29, 2014)

YESSS


----------



## Meadows (Nov 29, 2014)

YAY FINALLY!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 29, 2014)

so #excites


----------



## NSFW (Nov 29, 2014)

yAAAAAAS


----------



## Amyy (Nov 29, 2014)

WOO

so excited!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2014)

Goodbye selling feathers


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 29, 2014)

YAYAYAY


----------



## Goth (Nov 29, 2014)

feather population increase white feather members


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 30, 2014)

Radical!


----------



## Meadows (Nov 30, 2014)

this will be fun


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Justin! Hype!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm so glad that it's finally here. I'm going to have a lot of fun there.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 30, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> feather population increase white feather members



Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2014)

NOT ENOUGH BALLOONS IN THE BANNER


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 30, 2014)

get rekt
this gon be good


----------



## cinny (Nov 30, 2014)

yayayayay~
super excited! 8))


----------



## Gabby (Nov 30, 2014)

So excited for the fair! Good luck everyone!


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 30, 2014)

How do you earn tickets?


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 30, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> How do you earn tickets?



There's a shiny new forum section dedicated entirely to the Fair 
(go to link here or back to the Main page to see)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?130-The-Bell-Tree-Fair-2014
Have fun!!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom said:


> NOT ENOUGH BALLOONS IN THE BANNER



Trust me, this is just the beginning


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Trust me, this is just the beginning



Is it? xD


----------



## Flop (Nov 30, 2014)

_May the odds be EVER in your favor. _


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 30, 2014)

Flop said:


> _May the odds be EVER in your favor. _



Yay Flop is Flop again.

Good Luck everyone :3


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom said:


> NOT ENOUGH BALLOONS IN THE BANNER



NO TOM THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS FIGHTING


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is the green pinwheel and rainbow feather going to be giftable?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will there be more contests as the ones up right now are all creativity.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 30, 2014)

Omg new collectibles!
Need those balloons and teen pinwheel!

Thanks staff <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow it's more expensive now the collectibles '_'


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 30, 2014)

Love the banner.


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 30, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Nov 30, 2014)

I managed to collect 7 tickets and I spent 5 on the 2014 fair badge thing


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Trust me, this is just the beginning


MORE BALLOONS YASSSSSSS



Thunder said:


> NO TOM THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS FIGHTING


 BUT I WANT TO FLY AWAY IN THE STRINGS OF AN ANGEL

Praise the fair!


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 30, 2014)

Heart balloon for Valentine's. I am calling it now.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 30, 2014)

_[RIPS OFF SHIRT]
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*_

and then i earn no tickets whatsoever


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 30, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Is the green pinwheel and rainbow feather going to be giftable?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will there be more contests as the ones up right now are all creativity.



If you hover over the items in the shop, it says whether they are giftable or not.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> If you hover over the items in the shop, it says whether they are giftable or not.



That can be misleading.

I will say right now that we do not intend for either to be.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2014)

Winter theme, thanks


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Winter theme, thanks



I love it so much!
Haven't seen it in so lonnggggg


----------



## Greninja (Dec 1, 2014)

I hope the include more games that don't involve posting pictures and stuff


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

Greninja said:


> I hope the include more games that don't involve posting pictures and stuff



Agreed. Perhaps a Pok?mon tournament? A smash tournament? Mario kart tournament? ACNL bug catching or fishing tournament?


----------



## Sweety1 (Dec 9, 2014)

That's great!!!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 10, 2014)

The hype, it is real. Happy birthday TBT!


----------

